# Rocky Gap State Park



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

We are heading out to Rocky Gap State Park for Columbus weekend. We will be in Ash loop #15, so drop in if you are around. This is our last trip of the season.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

We are thinking about there for next year. Let us know how it is...

Have fun.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Aussiefire said:


> We are heading out to Rocky Gap State Park for Columbus weekend. We will be in Ash loop #15, so drop in if you are around. This is our last trip of the season.


About a month ago I went to Deep Creek Lake to look around. State Park lots looked really tight for a 35 footer. Stopped by at Rocky Gap, at least the one in Maryland, and it looked really sweet with huge lots. Lake is a bit on the small side. Please let us know how you liked it.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

hoodscoop said:


> We are heading out to Rocky Gap State Park for Columbus weekend. We will be in Ash loop #15, so drop in if you are around. This is our last trip of the season.


About a month ago I went to Deep Creek Lake to look around. State Park lots looked really tight for a 35 footer. Stopped by at Rocky Gap, at least the one in Maryland, and it looked really sweet with huge lots. Lake is a bit on the small side. Please let us know how you liked it.
[/

This is actually a return trip. We were married at Rocky Gap Resort and this is our anniversary weekend. Since we have had a camper, we head back there each Columbus weekend. I am not sure what the campground is like during summer but we love it in the fall. We have only ever stayed in the electric loop and all the sites are fairly private and easy to get into. We like # 15 because it has a view of the lake. We have seen everything from pop ups to motor homes fit into these sites. The lake is small and no motorized boats allowed. The campground has a nice swimming beach which we use for the dogs in the fall. Camp store closes down over this weekend, so deals can be had! It is a quiet and peaceful campground at this time of year even with the electric loop being full. The electric loop does fill up quickly, especially on holiday weekends but the rest of the campground seems to have space year round.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Aussiefire said:


> We are heading out to Rocky Gap State Park for Columbus weekend. We will be in Ash loop #15, so drop in if you are around. This is our last trip of the season.


About a month ago I went to Deep Creek Lake to look around. State Park lots looked really tight for a 35 footer. Stopped by at Rocky Gap, at least the one in Maryland, and it looked really sweet with huge lots. Lake is a bit on the small side. Please let us know how you liked it.
[/

This is actually a return trip. We were married at Rocky Gap Resort and this is our anniversary weekend. Since we have had a camper, we head back there each Columbus weekend. I am not sure what the campground is like during summer but we love it in the fall. We have only ever stayed in the electric loop and all the sites are fairly private and easy to get into. We like # 15 because it has a view of the lake. We have seen everything from pop ups to motor homes fit into these sites. The lake is small and no motorized boats allowed. The campground has a nice swimming beach which we use for the dogs in the fall. Camp store closes down over this weekend, so deals can be had! It is a quiet and peaceful campground at this time of year even with the electric loop being full. The electric loop does fill up quickly, especially on holiday weekends but the rest of the campground seems to have space year round.
[/quote]
Very nice! This is our anniversary weekend also 10-7-00. We go to Harpers Ferry every year, but will check out Rocky Gap sometime next year. Happy anniversary...


----------

